# HELP ME!!!!! I AM TIRED OF C!!!!



## karen schroter (Nov 5, 2005)

This is my first post!!!! I was hoping just to get answers by reading everyone elses problems and then trying what helps them. Well I think I have tried absoulutley everything and I have had it. Some days I feel like taking a knife and cutting out his bowel.Here is my story. I have suffered constipation for the last 2 years. I am 36 years old, I do everything I am supposed to in regards to having a functioning bowe. I am a personal trainer, and group fitness instructor, I eat proper fruits and veggies, tons of water, I do tend to have a higher protein diet but I do take fiber supplements. I also take lots of Flax oil. To have a bowel movement it is forced. Laxatives (Sennakot) and suppositories. and when I have a movement tons of stuff comes out. I have had all the tests. Barium enema, colonoscopy, flouroscopy, and totay going for a colonic transit study. Everything has showed up to be fine thus far I just have a large capacity irregular shaped bowel. I have been put on Zelnorm, motiliul, misoprotel, lactulose, with none of them working!!!!! I have also had colon hydrotherapy done. My next step is surgery and Ireally don't want to go down that road (especially since I am a very active person). I have found I have spent sooooooo much money trying to get to the root of this problem. Fiber supp,cleanses, acidopholus, teas, digestive enzymes, oils, magnesium based products. I'v stayed off wheat and dairy. Can anyone help me out. My husband is going to leave me, and my children are starting to dislike me because I am depressed and MISERABLE!!!!!!This is consuming my life. Has anyone had this surgery??? I have had some relief with Renew Lifes products Cleanse More, but my bowel seems to adapt after awhile!!!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Welcome inboard.Have you tried Miralax?


----------



## karen schroter (Nov 5, 2005)

What is Miralax? & is it available in Canada?? Right now my COLON is just THROBBING!!! UGH!!!!!


----------



## 22150 (Oct 12, 2005)

How rotten for you.When I've had con. I've usually managed to get unblocked by stomach crunching excercises and abdominal massages - tons of them throughout the day- usually brings on a bad ibs pain but it does shift things.I read about your job so probably you already do this - if not than have a go.Hope you find something that works without surgery.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

karen schroter,I take 6 grams of time release vitamin c daily, in 1 gram tablet form, every 2 hours.Additionally I take a 250 mg magnesium oxide tablet before bedtime and another one in the morning. I take each tablet with about 4 ounces of water or cranberry juice.I take 4 ounces of Kellog's All Bran with a diced apple in a bowl of milk for breakfast.


----------



## karen schroter (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for your reply!!!I will definetly try it. Right now I am not allowed to take anything that would make me eliminate as I am having this colonic time study done ( with the markers and X rays). So when I am done I will give it a try. What kind of magnesium oxide and vit c do you take (brand name)????Thanks again


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Karen,Magnesium oxide tablets are Nature's Valley brand.Vitamin C tablets are Puritan"s Pride brand, product no. 4073,1-800-645-1030.If you already take calcium you should be neutralizing it with magnesium in a 2:1 ratio because as you know calcium is constipating. For example in addition to the above magnesium tablets, I take a daily tablet of calcium/magnesium which contains 1 gram calcium and 1/2 gram magnesium. This tablet should be constipation neutral although its action is supposed to "smooth the way" in the colon (kind of an engineering project, LOL). The calcium/magnesium tablets are Puritan's Pride brand, product no. 4083.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Karen,wHeRe ArE YoU fRom in cAnAdA?


----------



## karen schroter (Nov 5, 2005)

In Edmonton!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The Sitz marker are a good start.I think your doctor is good,no one gave me the markers,i did it for myself recently.


----------



## 21418 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi there! I have had and done a lot of the things you done and tried. The most amazing thing that I have personally discovered myself is taking a protein sake believe it or not. For some unknown reason to me it gets me regular!!! I use Whey Delicious. It's two scoops of powder, one cup water one cup 1% chocolate milk. Try it. I had a bowel movment the next moring. If you try this out, please let me know if it worked for you. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## karen schroter (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestion!!I as well take whey protein shakes, but not with chocolate milk. I was actually told to stay away from dairy as it can cause constipation, and that even whey protein can cause constipation!!!! So I am surprised that this works for you???? BUT you stick with what WORKS!! I will maybe give it a tryThanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey Karen! I was going to write the same subject heading as you! I want to rip my bowels out!! I can totally relate. I was diagnosed with IBS-D 2-3 years ago and just dealt with having bouts of D and extreme Bloating and distention (I look pregnant) but I too am very active and run a lot (which may cause the bloating). I just got back from South America and had severe D and Vomitting but then once the cramping and pain finally stopped I became constipated. I have been Cons for almost 2 weeks now!! I'm on Zelnorm but still no luck yet. The laxatives didn't work so I stopped them and suppository worked temporarily but nothing on my own. I eat SO MUCH fibre and water but it just bloats me more now without any BM. I'm taking grapefruit seed extract, IBX (peppermint oil), digestive enzymes and Zelnorm.What are these markers you mentioned? I have been told to stop stressing about not going because this just makes it worse (I know it is easier said than done) but I've been trying to relax more and hope it will come eventually. But any suggesstions would be great from anyone!!


----------



## karen schroter (Nov 5, 2005)

It is soooooooooo frustrating this C problem. The marker test I had is called a colonic transit study. I had to swallow these markers on three consecutive days at the same time and then I went for and abdominal xray and then 3 days later another one. I guess this shows where the markers are in the colon at 24,48, and 72 hours. Then what???? I am not sure!!!! But right after I finished the xray I couldn't wait to put a suppository in!!!! Then OUT everything came (I know GGROSS, but I sure feel better)As during the study I was not allowed to take anything that would make me GO,UGH!!!!!!Hey has anyone heard of warm prune juice working for constipation??? And what does grapefruit seed do??? I also took a couple of CleanseMore the Magnesium Hydorxide that seems to work for me (until my bowels get used to it)


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I'll have to suggest this colonic transit study to my GI and see what he says. Have you had any results back? I STILL haven't gone since my 'BM induced' suppository on Saturday!! Maybe I'll ask my doc about this CleanseMore??The grapefruit extract is for my abdominal swelling/distention but it hasn't done anything yet and neither has Zelnorm. I hate to say it but I'd rather my IBS-D back instead of this rechid C!!


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

If you think you should take alot of tests, then I think you should take the tests. But, what's the point? Personally, I don't need a test to tell me I'm severely constipated. I know I'm severely constipated & my GI & Internist have told me there's nothing that can be done for it. People would not be reading this website if doctors could help people with C. I don't want to appear insensitive, but I wouldn't spend a lot of money on tests I wouldn't benefit from. I had a colonoscopy so I know I don't have a structural problem. And then my GI gave me an abdominal CT scan that showed my bowel was full. It was a waste of money. I know my bowel is full. I feel like my GI just wanted to give me tests, because he didn't want to tell me that there was nothing he could do to help C. Hang in there. A new drug, Lubiprostone should be on the market sometime soon. The NDA was filed in the US on 3/31/05. If it comes to the US before it's available in Canada, perhaps you could come to the US for the prescription?


----------



## 13347 (Nov 16, 2005)

PW02 - There is help out there through test. It will either diagnose or not your underlying problem. I suggest them. I have had many and now know more than I did.


----------



## 23748 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi, A suggestion to get your bowel moving. Buy flax seeds from a health food store that are whole and in their husk. Soak a tablespoon of them in 1/2 cup of water over night. Drink the stuff, but try to chew it up before you swallow. I always find this to work when I get really plugged up.Good luck!


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Everyone,Im on exactley the same boat. Some days I just want to rip out my intestines. My favourite thing I say to ppl about my IBS is "Im just waiting for the day they do tummy transplants







).Ive had IBS C my whole life. But recently it has gotten so bad I cant have a BM without a suppository or laxative of some kind....... which scares the hell out of me!!!!I am a personal trainer too and take great pride in being physically active. I play two sports compedatively and train at least 7 times a week. So sometimes I just dont understand how I can be soo C when im physically active. If I dont take the laxatives and suppositories I cant train cause im in to much pain and uncomfortable.So what does one do when they get all these tests done and the doctor goes "Yep your definatley very constipated". And then they prescribe all these things we've already tried.What does one do? Where does one go?Poo Pea


----------



## Guy (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey Poo Pea , Have you considered maybe trying a single month of the program that I mentioned from "DrNatura.com" ?Eventhough They ("DrNatura.com") recomend a 3 month program , you could try one month and see how it goes for you then get the rest if you feel its working for you ?


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Karen - Your life is exactly like mine, nice hen?I used to go once every 7 days on my own, on the weekend only. I guess a day off would relax me enough to make me go. Now i can only go with suppositories. Some days I too want to rip everything out, i am so so sick of this. I exercise every day, take magnesium oxide, eat only very high fibre, fibre supplements, zelnorm. I asked my gastro doc to do the transit test but he says it won't do any good because he and i know that i am C, the test would show nothing new, i agree. I wake up at 5 to leave the house at 8. I stoped the supps a few months ago to see what would happen, pain is what happened, lots of pain. 4 days later a few supps cleaned me out. I understand completely what you are going through. I read somewhere that some intestinal electrical stimulation is beeing studied on rats, this sounds very interesting. They implant some kind of device at different points in the intestines which mimics the natural contractions. I would prefer this to removing everything.


----------



## 19771 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi! Just reading this after I posted so excitedly after a doctor listened to me about my cc. I believe testing is good too. No one would even offer it to me before. I'm not going to have them because I need someone to tell me I am constipated -- duh -- I know that. I want to find out why -- maybe I never will find out but hey it is worth a try. Especially when my niece is young and has the same problem. Maybe it is something genetic and I can help her out. So I think the test are worth it. Also, the miralax is some good stuff. I couldn't stand the mom because it tired me out so much. So, I guess different things work for different people. I just have to disipline myself to stick with this routine. Lots of times I don't stick with stuff and end up back where I started. Now I am trying to stay positive and keep up the water, fiber foods and Miralax. Have a good day and hopefully everyone can find something that at least makes you feel good for a while


----------



## 21757 (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Stud Pile:Karen,Magnesium oxide tablets are Nature's Valley brand.Vitamin C tablets are Puritan"s Pride brand, product no. 4073,1-800-645-1030.If you already take calcium you should be neutralizing it with magnesium in a 2:1 ratio because as you know calcium is constipating. For example in addition to the above magnesium tablets, I take a daily tablet of calcium/magnesium which contains 1 gram calcium and 1/2 gram magnesium. This tablet should be constipation neutral although its action is supposed to "smooth the way" in the colon (kind of an engineering project, LOL). The calcium/magnesium tablets are Puritan's Pride brand, product no. 4083.


Stud Pile,Do you experience much bloating and gas, as well as C? If so does your regime help with it? I have never tried supplements before and am defintely going to try this very soon. I had a Drs appt today and was pretty much told to get used to it. So at this point I am taking things into my own hands. Thanks for the great info...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:I asked my gastro doc to do the transit test but he says it won't do any good because he and i know that i am C, the test would show nothing new,


Jojo,it depend if you are interested to learn if you have colonic inertia.Where r u located?Your doctor won't you to do marker?







I have the detail of how the electric stimulation is done.The research is on sick dog rigth now.Where have you seen your stimulation on rats?


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

p1m,bloating + gas = constipation Initially adding magnesium will produce more gas when your backed up. But as the constipation is cured the excess gas will go away. Check my post on 1/25/06 ### 10:32pm started by samu2.This post should read "3 ounces of Kellogg's All Bran for breakfast".


----------

